
Show HN: Zesty Nimble, lightweight direct drive extruder for 3D Printers - realityloop
http://zesty.tech
======
realityloop
A friend and I have been working on this for close to a year now, carriage
weight per hot-end is now under 35grams.

Feel free to ask questions.

